# Excavator Safety



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wish there was sound...bet that guy was hollarin'. Looks kinds fun.:w00t:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Girlscanbld2 said:


> Looks kinds fun.:w00t:



Same things I was thinkin:clap::laughing:


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)




----------

